# Boston update



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I promised some photos and never delivered. So here are some shots of Boston from this morning and over the last couple of days. Some of them are a bit grainy (crappy iPhone camera) and the last one is a screen shot of him from our puppy cam in his standard sleeping position in his crate (family jewels on display to all...lovely!)

He turned 16 weeks on Wednesday and now weighs just under 7kg. He is doing well with his puppy training classes and is getting around London like a pro (national rail, tube, overground and DLR - no problems!).

Only issue we have had is around his food, with soft stools. Been to the vet multiple times about it and we have now had to move him onto a sensitivity controlled diet. All the poo trouble hasn't slowed him down at all tho...I swear he looks bigger when I see him first thing in the morning.

We absolutely adore him and I couldn't image life without my little pumpkin.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Boston is gorgeous! I love the first shot. His coat looks amazing. What a cutie! I know what you mean about how they look bigger each morning - I think that too!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Boston is adorable! He has such a gorgeous face.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh and I know what you mean about stool issues! Biscuit has been 'scooting' around a bit, so I've phoned the vet this morning and am just waiting for the nurse to call back. Me thinks he's going to need his glands emptied - yum!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the puppy cam!!! Boston is gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! He looks stunning! Can't believe how much he's changed! Pepper is only 5.4Kg so they would be very different in size now!

Keep the updates coming! 
H
xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ooooooooh! So cute  cooing all around the office now 

almost 7kg! What a big boy


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Boston is gorgeous! 

Turi x


----------



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

What lovely pics! Here's one of Woody taken a couple of days ago (not as good as yours I'm afraid). 










Boston looks like he might be quite curly? Woody seems to be more kind of wavy/scruffy - although he's had a bath tonight and now looks like pink panther after a spin in the tumble drier!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Correction. We weighed Boston tonight and he is now 7.3kg (he's put on 0.6kg in 4 days). I keep on having to check his ribs to make sure we are not under/over feeding him! We bathed him tonight and he looks very long in the legs...I think I better do a "can" photo!

Woody looks so different!! I can't believe it!! More photos please! Definitely looks like a wavy coat...Boston is going to be very curly I suspect!

Helen - any recent photos of the gorgeous Pepper? I love seeing how they all change.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Boston is gorgeous i love his coat colour dx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Boston is beautiful ... I'm sure he must attract attention wherever you go!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Lozza said:


> Helen - any recent photos of the gorgeous Pepper? I love seeing how they all change.


Here is one I took of Pepper on Thursday. Like Woody she is more straight than curly and has suddenly got very long legs!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Lozza ..... Lovely Boston update  Loving the pics xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She's gorgeous too


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Love love LOVE him! He is gorgeous his hair colour is amazing.  Thanks so much for sharing your pics.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Boston has grown so much. He's looking gorgeous!


----------

